# Anyone collect Ross bmx?



## sloar (Oct 20, 2014)

I have oem frame decals for the slinger and pantera. Pm me if you know anyone interested.


----------



## kgriffin39 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey! I know this is a long shot as this post is from 2014 haha but I’m for Ross Decals! My husband is fixing up a Ross BMX for our son. Let me know if you still have some.


----------



## phantom (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't collect them. Just still have this one of my sons from 1981


----------



## ROSS MX-TIME (Jul 9, 2022)

I need decals for an MX-Time.


----------

